# مقشفر



## jawad-dawdi

توجد هذه الكلمة في اللهجة المصرية

وتوجد أيضا في اللهجة المغربية أيضا

في اللهجة المغربية : الشيء (المقشفر) هو الشي الذي ينم عن فقر صاحبه

ماذا تعني باللهجة المصرية؟

هل توجد في لهجات أخرى؟​


----------



## thelastchoice

ما أعرفه باللهجة المصرية أن مقشفر تعني مفلس. وتنطق مأشفر

 ومثلها
شوليطى موليطى​


----------

